# كاميرا كاشفة للمعادن



## سليمان الصفدي (6 مايو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء انا رايت كاميرا من نوع سوني 990 تعمل كجهاز كاشف للمعادن وهي فعالة تصور الاجسام لاعماق تصل الى 6 امتار وهذه الكاميرا تم التعديل على مكوناتها بالاردن ولا اعرف ما هية القطعة التى تم اضافتها علما ان صورة الاجسام اسود وابيض وقرات عنها انها تعمل بالشعة الحمراء والشخص الذي يصنعها لا يريد لاحد ان يكتشف ما هيى القطعة التي تم اضافتها وانا لا استطيع ان اسافر الى الاردن من اجل الصيانه او ما شابه ذالك واريد ان انشر هذه التقنية للجميع وبحثت عن القطعة المضافه فلم اجد نتيجه ارجو من الاخوة ذو الاختصاص ان يفيدونا وهذا موقع قد يفيد شيئا http://kunoooz.com/vb374/archive/index.php/t-32608.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مايو 2011)

اخى
هو يقول وضع الصندوق فى مغارة ولم يذكر أنه دفن الصندوض على بعد 8 أمتار
معروف أن الكاميرات الرقمية تستطيع التصوير فى الظلام باستخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء الغير مرئية 
السؤال لماذا لم يسجل براءة اختراعة و يبيع كاميرته هذه للعالم و يقوم بالدعاية والإعلان لها


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (7 مايو 2011)

يا اخي الكاميرا انا شاهدتها بنفسي وهي تعمل 100 % وتصور ما بداخل التربة وتكشف بالتحديد عن المعادن اي بمعنى انها تصور عن سطح الارض وليس بالظلام


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (8 مايو 2011)

اخواني الاعضاء ذوي الاختصاص علمت من مصدر ان القطعة التي يتم اضافتها للكاميرا هي نوعان طبي وعسكري وهذه القطعة التي تم اضافتها هي عسكرية ولا اعلم مدى مصداقية الخبر ولكن الكاميرا يجب ان تكون في وضع ليلي وقت البحث مع عمل الزوم الى ما نسبته 70% تقريبا وتقريب الكاميرا من سطح الارض مسافة 20 سم ومدة التسجيل لا تتجاوز 10 ثوان واذا زادت المدة عن ذلك يحدث حلل بالكاميرا ويجب اصلاحها عند صاحب الاختصاص 
ارجو المشاركة والرد من اخواننا المهندسين


----------

